# Pants to go with new jacket



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/__-qzLXP3v...AAtY/8Umn0tILiUc/s1600/Rod_Stewart_tartan.jpg


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

as far as looks, go for what YOU like. 

what's your price range? check out the-house.com or tactics.com or something to get an idea of what you would like. and if you can, try to purchase at a local shop to help out the locals.


----------



## scrill (Nov 8, 2011)

alaric said:


> as far as looks, go for what YOU like.
> 
> what's your price range? check out the-house.com or tactics.com or something to get an idea of what you would like. and if you can, try to purchase at a local shop to help out the locals.


yea I hear ya, price range id say is about 150-200 ish and I'll try those sites thanks


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

I like The house.com 
Customer service ladies are always bitchy though....:thumbdown:


----------



## scrill (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone know of any good slim pants? I've kinda narrowed it down to a slimmer pant, but not skin tight nut huggers.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

scrill said:


> Anyone know of any good slim pants? I've kinda narrowed it down to a slimmer pant, but not skin tight nut huggers.


Burton does a "mid fit" in some of its pants that are cut slimmer but not too tight. You can filter their selection by fit on their site. I also tried their sig fit cargo pants and thought they were cut somewhat slimmer than other brands but still had enough room to layer underneath.

If you want an alternative, Ride has a slim fit option also that doesn't look too crazy.

Westlake Pant | Snowboard Pants | Ride Snowboards 2012-2013


----------



## scrill (Nov 8, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> Burton does a "mid fit" in some of its pants that are cut slimmer but not too tight. You can filter their selection by fit on their site. I also tried their sig fit cargo pants and thought they were cut somewhat slimmer than other brands but still had enough room to layer underneath.
> 
> If you want an alternative, Ride has a slim fit option also that doesn't look too crazy.
> 
> Westlake Pant | Snowboard Pants | Ride Snowboards 2012-2013


thanks i'll look into that. has anyone heard anything about nomis pants. I found these and thought they looked nice


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

pick fashion over function always.. function is overrated..

I have some pajama bottoms, same exact pattern i'll sell ya for cheap.. would be a great match and fashion sense would be through the roof


----------



## scrill (Nov 8, 2011)

oneshot said:


> pick fashion over function always.. function is overrated..
> 
> I have some pajama bottoms, same exact pattern i'll sell ya for cheap.. would be a great match and fashion sense would be through the roof


haha sorry not looking to match straight through. I'm going for a khaki pant now


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/__-qzLXP3v...AAtY/8Umn0tILiUc/s1600/Rod_Stewart_tartan.jpg


What a guy...what a life he's led...:laugh:


----------

